# I & D of left upper buttock abscess?



## Portia1008 (Nov 27, 2010)

What is the correct CPT code for billing incision and drainage of left upper buttock abscess?


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Nov 27, 2010)

*buttack abscess*

Incision and drainage of buttack abscess use 10060 with abscess diagnosis code.

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

